# \     ?
,     .    i.    ,  ,  \ .     . ,    ? 
 - ,      ,     .

----------


## LAEN

> ,  ,  \ .

        - "-"  "-"

----------



----------


## Stanley*

,      ?    ?

----------


## LAEN

. .    7 http://transport.poltava.ua/trol_route_7.html   . ". " (    ""),   . "",  
    -     . ". ",      21 ""   .  . "".

----------

> ,      ?    ?

  
 -  ,    .  ,      ...

----------

> -  ,    .  ,      ...

  
,    .

----------


## RAMM

? 
 
 : 39410
: .,  -,  ., 39410, 
  : .,  -,  ., 39410, 
:  ..
. : 
: tel.: +380 (5364) 9-54-11;
:   tel.: +380 (5364) 9-54-11;   ..;
  :    http://db.o-db.ru/en/database/firms/...riyatie_2.html 
 -  http://town-map.com.ua/staritskovka_...oltavskaya.htm

----------

> ? 
>  
>  : 39410
> : .,  -,  ., 39410, 
>   : .,  -,  ., 39410, 
> :  ..
> . : 
> : tel.: +380 (5364) 9-54-11;
> :   tel.: +380 (5364) 9-54-11;   ..;
> ...

     ,    ,  ,   ...   ,      ))

----------

**,        (99%  ),     ,    ,    .  ( -   )   .   ,    . .      "",    /,       "... -  -  -  -  - ..."    15-20   .

----------


## yara3755

,    ,   ,        ?

----------


## LAEN

-  /    : http://transport.poltava.ua/article_..._stations.html

----------


## Def

> ,    ,   ,        ?

     ?

----------

